# PETA zeigt Knossi an! Tierquälerei?



## Taxidermist (2. Juli 2021)

Die Breinig hat mindestens einen ebenso so großen Knall, wie dieser Knossi.
Ich habe den, oder die Videos gesehen, ein Knossi war mir bis dato unbekannt.
Im Video ein großes "Affentheater", welches bei dieser Besetzung zu erwarten war.
Dennoch finde ich diese Anzeige von Peta nicht angebracht, da wurden keine Fische gequält, zumindest nicht in den gezeigten Szenen.
Ich unterstelle Peta, dies gar nicht beurteilen zu können!

Jürgen


----------



## rippi (2. Juli 2021)

Hoffentlich findet das nochmal statt, ist gute Werbung fürs Angeln. 



Die Kids feiern den Kerl offenbar und er ist Angler. Der DAFV sollte ihn für lau, für eine Aktion gewinnen! tibulski


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

Dass die PETA Mist ist, darüber sollte es unter erwachsenen Menschen und vor allem Anglern & Jägern eigentlich keine zwei Meinungen geben. Mist finde ich persönlich aber auch derartige Internetformate, bei denen sehr wohl der Showcharakter im Vordergrund steht und das Tierwohl nebensächlich ist.

Dass eine Claudia Darga bei solchen Formaten auch noch mitmacht, das finde ich höchst bezeichnend aber auch ziemlich entlarvend.
Die Werbetreibenden wollten - wegen der höheren Klickzahlen - wohl noch ein hübsches Gesicht dabei haben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich findet das nochmal statt, ist gute Werbung fürs Angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Kids feiern den Kerl offenbar und er ist Angler. Der DAFV sollte ihn für lau, für eine Aktion gewinnen! tibulski



Warum erreicht man die Kids im Internet heutzutage eigentlich nur noch über irgendwelche Clowns & Vollidioten?
Wenn die Zukunft des Angelns tatsächlich solche Formate nötig hat, dann fände ich das schon ziemlich traurig.


----------



## phirania (2. Juli 2021)

Nun ja egal wie wir uns am Wasser verhalten......
Diese Rechtler finden immer etwas zum anzeigen.
Wenn dann noch solche Typen auftauchen,ist das doch ein gefundenes Fressen für Die.


----------



## rippi (2. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Warum erreicht man die Kids im Internet heutzutage eigentlich nur noch über irgendwelche Clowns & Vollidioten?
> Wenn die Zukunft des Angelns tatsächlich solche Formate nötig hat, dann fände ich das schon ziemlich traurig.


"Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer." - Joachim Löw


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> "Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer." - Joachim Löw



Das meint sicherlich, alles ist wie immer aber ganz so einfach ist es dann wohl doch nicht.

Wir hatten früher zwar auch seltsame TV-Helden aber mit denen wurden wir nicht rund um die Uhr zugebombt. Im Zweifel setzten verantwortungsbewusste Eltern einem allzu bunten Treiben Grenzen. Heute aber kann sich jeder Zwölfjährige den Mist quasi 24/7 ungefiltert am eigenen Smartphone reinziehen.
Die Industrie und andere Seelenfänger freut das natürlich.

Schöne neue Welt? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wir hatten früher zwar auch seltsame TV-Helden aber mit denen wurden wir nicht rund um die Uhr zugebombt.


Recht hast schon in gewisser Weise.

Aber wäre damals Ein Colt für alle Fälle, Cpt Future oder Western von Gestern 24h zu sehen gewesen, hätten wir es uns auch reingezogen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Recht hast schon in gewisser Weise.
> 
> Aber wäre damals Ein Colt für alle Fälle, Cpt Future oder Western von Gestern 24h zu sehen gewesen, hätten wir es uns auch reingezogen.



A-Team, Airwolf und Night Rider nicht zu vergessen.......


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Recht hast schon in gewisser Weise.
> 
> Aber wäre damals Ein Colt für alle Fälle, Cpt Future oder Western von Gestern 24h zu sehen gewesen, hätten wir es uns auch reingezogen.



Also ich hätte das nicht getan! 
Ich hätte mich - mit Zöpfen & Pappschild bewaffnet - in die einzige Bushaltestelle des Ortes gehockt, um dort gegen irgendetwas zu demonstrieren.
Vielleicht gegen Hausarrest oder aber Taschengeldkürzungen?


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2021)

Trio mit vier Fäusten. Simon&Simon, Remington Steele.. 



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Taschengeldkürzungen


Ich durfte immer Kippen für die ganze bucklige Verwandtschaft holen.
Da gabs immer 2 Groschen in fast jeder Packung eingeschweisst.

Zudem hatten wir eine Telefonzelle, da hast 2 Groschen reingeschmissen, rechts feste draufgehauen und es kamen 6 Groschen wieder raus.

Damit gab es dann schon 2 Capri und n paar Salinos. 

Ich hab nur demonstriert wenn Mutti gesagt hat: Komm ma ausm Wasser, du hast schon blaue Lippen.

Nee, mir is nich kalt 

Aäääh, schweifen wir ab ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Damit gab es dann schon 2 Capri und n paar Salinos.



Wir setzten die uns überlassenen Taler gerne beim dörflichen Kaufmannsladen um.
Etwa für gefärbtes und gefrorenes Wasser, aus kleinen transparenten Kunststoffschläuchen, für 10 Pfennig das Stück.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2021)

Bitte nicht noch mehr Bühne für die spendensammeldnen Tierrechtler...


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Warum erreicht man die Kids im Internet heutzutage eigentlich nur noch über irgendwelche Clowns & Vollidioten?
> Wenn die Zukunft des Angelns tatsächlich solche Formate nötig hat, dann fände ich das schon ziemlich traurig.


Anders gefragt. Wer möchte sich nur nörgelnde alte Herren ansehen, die ohne jeglichen erkennbaren Spaß Filme machen?
Zum Glück haben wir den Luxus, um für jedes Format Anbieter und Abnehmer zu haben. 

Und wenn solche Formate dafür sorgen, dass die Zukunft des Anglens wieder eine Chance hat, modern zu sein und damit in aller Munde zu sein... Dann bitte gerne mehr davon. Es ist zwar schade, dass es für die breite Masse wohl nur so geht (nichts gegen solche Formate, nur andere dürften eben auch mehr Beachtung finden). Aber was will man auch machen? Besser als gar keine positive Aufmerksamkeit, denn die weitreichenden Medien sind da leider selektiv. Habe ich zuletzt daran gemerkt, als wir mit Angler helfen Kindern über 70.000 für ein Kinderhospizdienst gesammelt haben und es kaum die Medien interessiert hat. Bis auf die Angelmedien, wurde es fast komplett ignoriert, während irgendwelche Firmen, die 1000 Euro für Möbel gespendet haben, ihre Beiträge bekommen.

Wir Angler haben ein schweres Los in der Gesellschaft. Umso wichtiger dann, wenn solche Formate mehr Anhänger bringen, damit die Klöten von PETA mehr Gegenwind (und Ignoranz) bekommen.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Schöne neue Welt? Wohl eher nicht.


Es bringt leider nichts, immer über früher zu schimpfen. Dieselben Dialoge hat es schon nachweislich vor über 2000 Jahre gegeben. Die Respektlose Jugend.
Damals war ich der schlimme Jugendliche. Und heute schimpfe ich über das Verhalten der aktuellen Jugend, da könnte ich ganze Bücher drüber schreiben, wie schlimm ich manches finde (während ich keinen deut besser bin). Aber bringt niemanden was.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Juli 2021)

Mal ganz allgemein da ich diesen Fall (Video) nicht kenne. 
Ich finde das Herumgepose mit gefangenen Fischen unwaidmännisch und ärgerlich. Noch okay ist das schnellgeknipste Bild auf der nassen Abhakmatte. Ein Rumgegrinse mit dem gefangenen Fisch in den Händen verletzt  nicht nur die Würde des gefangenen Geschöpfes.


----------



## Verstrahlt (2. Juli 2021)

Bei dem Angelcamp haben 312.000 Menschen zur Primetime zugeschaut und es wurde alles schön Dokumentiert. Wenn die bei PETA jetzt noch "Glück" haben und nen NABU Richter verhandelt das alles, wirft das am Ende kein gutes Licht auf uns Angler. Dann fangen die am Ende noch an jeden Youtuber mit Angelvideos anzuzeigen wegen Catch am Release :-/


----------



## Blueser (2. Juli 2021)

"Das Internet ist ein Segen, es bringt Wissen und Bildung in den letzten Winkel dieser Welt".
Man muss nur wollen, dann funktioniert das sogar mit Büchern ...


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> "Das Internet ist ein Segen, es bringt Wissen und Bildung in den letzten Winkel dieser Welt".
> Man muss nur wollen, dann funktioniert das sogar mit Büchern ...


Also schreib ich jetzt einen Bestseller 

Angelcamp - Das Buch


----------



## Bilch (2. Juli 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> "Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer." - Joachim Löw


"Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. Das Ende der Welt ist nahe." - Keilschrifttext, Chaldäa, um 2000 v. Chr.

"Die Kinder von heute sind Tyrannen. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, kleckern mit dem Essen und ärgern ihre Lehrer." - Sokrates, 470-399 v.Chr.


----------



## Blueser (2. Juli 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> "Das Internet ist ein Segen, es bringt Wissen und Bildung in den letzten Winkel dieser Welt".
> Man muss nur wollen, dann funktioniert das sogar mit Büchern ...


Bestes Beispiel für letzteren Satz ist der Landkreis Uckermark, der, genau wie der Rest Meck-Pomms Nord-Ostdeutschlands vom Internet abgeschnitten, jemanden eine  Dissertation mit dem Thema "Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden"
schreiben lässt und diese Person später sogar eines der reichsten Länder dieser Erde regiert. Und das alles ohne Netz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juli 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Landkreis Uckermark, der, genau wie der Rest Meck-Pomms,



Ey!
Die Uckermark liegt in Brandenburg.


----------



## Blueser (2. Juli 2021)

Ups, also noch ein Bundesland mit schlechter Netzabdeckung ...


----------



## Minimax (2. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> "Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. Das Ende der Welt ist nahe." - Keilschrifttext, Chaldäa, um 2000 v. Chr.
> 
> "Die Kinder von heute sind Tyrannen. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, kleckern mit dem Essen und ärgern ihre Lehrer." - Sokrates, 470-399 v.Chr.


So!  Das gewhine der Verblühenden über die jeweils nachfolgende Generation ist eine anthropologische Konstante, und so alt wie Die Welt... "Feuer? Ah, wir damals, wir brauchten dieses Neumodische Feuer nicht. Sieh mich an, Weichei, ich bin 25 Sommer alt geworden auch ohne dieses Feuerdingens."


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Juli 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> "Das Internet ist ein Segen, es bringt Wissen und Bildung in den letzten Winkel dieser Welt".
> Man muss nur wollen, dann funktioniert das sogar mit Büchern ...








;-)


----------



## Blueser (2. Juli 2021)




----------



## fishhawk (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

also ich halte von solchen events nicht viel.

Wenn sich allerdings jemand die Argumente der Tierrechtsszene zu eigen macht, wird er von mir keinen Beifall erwarten können.

Zum Thema Jammern über die Jugend. 

Dass sich die ältere Generation und besonders Lehrer auch über die Entwicklung von Jugendlichen gründlich irren können, ist ja kein Geheimnis.

Aber was wurde eigentlich aus dem Babylonischen Reich oder der griechischen Hochkultur der Antike?


----------



## Minimax (2. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber was wurde eigentlich aus dem Babylonischen Reich oder der griechischen Hochkultur der Antike?


Die haben als historisch agierende Entitäten aufgehört zu existieren, und zwar _weil sie neue politische, soziale und technologische Entwicklungen nicht in ihr bestehendes Sysrem integrieren konnten. _zwei wunderbare Beispiele dafür,  wohin starres Festhalten an überkommenen Praktiken und Normen führen kann*.  


*ist natürlich nur ein Viertel der Wahrheit. Unsere gesamte sogenannte 'abendländische' Zivilisation ist zutiefst durchdrungen  on und wurzelt auf dem Wissen und den Werten der mediterranen und nahöstlichen Hochkulturen. Gott sei dank wurde es in Nordafrika und auf der arabischen Halbinsel bewahrt, während wir hier ein paar Jahrhunderte ne kleine Abrissparty gefeiert haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Juli 2021)

Woran Babylon zugrunde gegangen ist kannst Du bei Johannes nachlesen.
Die Griechen sind vom römischen Imperium geschluckt worden. 

Woher das Wort Vandalismus ist ja bekannt.


----------



## Minimax (2. Juli 2021)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Woran Babylon zugrunde gegangen ist kannst Du bei Johannes nachlesen.
> Die Griechen sind vom römischen Imperium geschluckt worden.
> 
> Woher das Wort Vandalismus ist ja bekannt.


Na, dann wär das ja geklärt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, dann wär das ja geklärt


Das freut mich lieber Studienrat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Dieselben Dialoge hat es schon nachweislich vor über 2000 Jahre gegeben. Die Respektlose Jugend. Damals war ich der schlimme Jugendliche.


vor 2000 Jahren ?
Bist du Petrus ?


----------



## fishhawk (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Minimax schrieb:


> zwei wunderbare Beispiele dafür, wohin starres Festhalten an überkommenen Praktiken und Normen führen kann*


So ist das wohl , wenn nachfolgende Generationen es nicht schaffen, das was ihre Vorfahren aufgebaut haben zu bewahren und weiterzuentwickeln.

Ob die Mehrheit der heutigen Jugend eher mit Anglern oder doch mehr mit der Tierrechtsszene sympathisiert?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (3. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob die Mehrheit der heutigen Jugend eher mit Anglern oder doch mehr mit der Tierrechtsszene sympathisiert?


Die urbane Jugend vermutlich eher mit letzterem.


----------



## Blueser (3. Juli 2021)

Im September sind Wahlen, ich ahne schlimmes ...


----------



## prinz1 (3. Juli 2021)

Moinsens

Also vielleicht bin ich ja die Ausnahme, aber mit 50 Lenzen finde ich die Angelvideos klasse, auch das Angelcamp fand ich geil.
So geht`s der Jugend doch auch! Die Zeiten ändern sich und heutzutage ist nunmal bei vielen auch Geltungsdrang im Spiel.
Im Endeffekt ist es mir egal, es ist kurzweilig und spaßig anzuschauen. Der Jugend gefällts und vielleicht werden das unsere Nachfolger beim Angeln!
Und ganz ehrlich: Ich fotografiere auch schöne Fische in meinen Händen mit grinsendem Gesicht und nicht auf der Abhakmatte.
Mann, zu "Ostzeiten" hab ich als Stippie den gefangenen Karpfen in ein feuchtes Handtuch eingewickelt und  ne halbe Stunde mit dem Fahrrad bis nach Hause transportiert. Da gings ab in die Wanne zum Ausmooseln.
Dieses verweichlichte "Och die armen Tiere" geht mir sowas von aufen Sack, unglaublich!
Respekt vor dem Leben, nicht alles abknüppeln sind mir gängige Begriffe, bevor mir das hier einer unterstellen will.
Meinem Neffen bringe ich gerade das Angeln bei, mit meinen Maßstäben.
Er selbst schaut auch diese Videos, findets geil, und bringt Sachen, die er da gesehen hat mit ein und wir diskutierens aus.
Aber im Endeffekt geht er dann irgendwann alleine angeln und macht sein Ding.
So, erstmal genug geschrieben!

Jens


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Juli 2021)

prinz1 schrieb:


> ...heutzutage ist nunmal bei vielen auch Geltungsdrang im Spiel.



Früher hießen solche Leute schlicht Angeber und genossen daher verdienterweise auch ein entsprechend schlechtes Ansehen, heute sind es aber Influencer und alle finden es toll. Sogar erwachsene Menschen, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten bzw. wenigstens noch anders kennen. Also daran kann ich beim besten Willen nichts Positives erkennen. Egal ob nun vor 100 Jahren, gegenwärtig oder in noch einmal 100 Jahren.

Echt gruselig wie seicht die Gesellschaft geworden ist und ein Ende ist leider nicht in Sicht. Ist mir echt schleierhaft, wie man das auch nur ansatzweise schön reden kann. Was haben solche Phänomene bitte mit Fortschritt oder gar jungen Leuten zu tun???

Vor Internet, YouTube & Co. gab es einige wenige Leute - damals noch echte Stars oder Prominente - heute filmt sich jeder Trottel beim Angeln oder sonst etwas und macht ne riesen Show daraus. Na aber es finden sich ja auch reichlich dankbare Abnehmer für diese Art von Entertainment und hintenrum kassiert noch wer ab.
Das wäre mir im Prinzip ja auch egal, soll schließlich jeder machen was er will und erst recht damit sein Geld verdienen. Aber unter einer anhaltend seichter werdenden Gesellschaft haben am Ende alle zu leiden und sei es nach dem kommenden September.


----------



## Floma (3. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So ist das wohl , wenn nachfolgende Generationen es nicht schaffen, das was ihre Vorfahren aufgebaut haben zu bewahren und weiterzuentwickeln.
> 
> Ob die Mehrheit der heutigen Jugend eher mit Anglern oder doch mehr mit der Tierrechtsszene sympathisiert?


"Tradition ist nicht die Anbetung der Asche, sondern die Weitergabe des Feuers."
Pseudo-Zitat Mahlers


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Juli 2021)

Habe ich da irgend etwas verpasst,.....wer zum Teufel ist Knossi ?


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Habe ich da irgend etwas verpasst.....,wer zum Teufel ist Knossi ?


Hallo,

hast nix verpasst, ich kenn den Typ auch nicht - bin aber auch schon 74. Bin aber sicher, dass ich da auch nichts verpasst habe.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bin aber sicher, dass ich da auch nichts verpasst habe.


I don't know (him) - I don't care 

Die beste virtuelle Unterhaltung für mich sind aussagekräftige UW-Laufvideos von mir bislang unbekannten Kunstködern, bei denen niemand labert.

So sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für komplette Fehlkäufe deutlich. Dann geht die Unterhaltung bei mir mit evtl. Ködertuning und natürlich dem Einsatz am Wasser weiter - alles aus dem Köder rausholen, was nur geht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Juli 2021)

Das kann jeder so machen,wie er gerne will. Aber was braucht man mehr ?
Hecht : FZ-Blinker,4/5 Mepps ,und ein totes Rotauge.
Zander: Gummi-Fisch,Wobbler,tote Grundel/Rotauge.
Barsch : Spinn-Jig, Twister,Tauwurm/Made,kl.Köfi.


----------



## Mefospezialist (5. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mist finde ich persönlich aber auch derartige Internetformate, bei denen sehr wohl der Showcharakter im Vordergrund steht und das Tierwohl nebensächlich ist.


Hast Du es dir mal angesehen? Ich tippe nach dem Kommentar auf nein, denn sonst würdest Du sowas nicht schreiben.

Also die Fische wurden alle super behandelt. 
Joshi und Claudia haben das einfach super umgesetzt. 
Die gefeederten Fische wurden entweder sofort schonend zurück gesetzt oder eben sofort abgeschlagen, wenn sie verzehrt wurden und für jeden Karpfen wurde die nasse Abhakmatte benutzt. Jeder Fisch wurde schonend behandelt, das kann ich auf jeden Fall sagen.
Die sind sogar einem abgerissenen Fisch hinterher, welcher noch 80Meter geflochtene an sich hängen hatte, haben den aus dem Kraut gepult und ihm das Leben gerettet.
Da werden Fische am Vereinsteich oder am Rhein oft schlechter behandelt.

Klar ist das auch Show und es geht um Show aber was das Angeln betrifft ist alles gelaufen wie es sein soll.


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Juli 2021)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Also die Fische wurden alle super behandelt.


Das sehe ich auch so (als Angler ) Das Problem ist und bleibt doch die Veröffentlichung.
Peta schrub z.B.
_Dafür nahmen Sido, „Knossi“ und die anderen Teilnehmer das deutlich erkennbare Leiden der Fische bewusst in Kauf: Die Karpfen erlitten Verletzungen durch den Haken, sowie massiven Stress und Angst beim Drill und wenn sie außerhalb des Wassers von Menschen angefasst und in die Kamera gehalten wurden.
Auf den Videos ist außerdem eindeutig an den heftigen Atmungen zu erkennen, dass die Tiere unter Sauerstoffmangel litten._
Das nehmen doch bestimmt 50% der Zuschauer für bare Münze. Wir wissen doch daß ein Haken (Wenn nicht geschluckt) dem Fisch keinerlei Probleme bereitet bzw. daß man einen Karpfen stundenlang ohne Wasser durch die Gegend karren kann. 
Den Knallern geht es doch nur darum einen Teil der Bevölkerung gegen die Angler aufzubringen und Mitglieder und Spenden zu generieren.


----------



## thanatos (6. Juli 2021)

hallo hallöle , normaler Weise lese ich von solchen Themen nur die Überschrift .
Na gut das ich es nicht getan nun bin ich um eine Erkenntnis reicher -
eine Made ist kein Etwas sondern ein Jemand - das unschuldige Baby 
einer Fliege , mit welchem Recht spießen wir sie einfach auf unseren Haken 
um im Anschluß einen Fisch zu quälen - so denkt mal darüber nach !!!
So nun hoffe ich das PETA das liest und mir einen mehr als gut bezahlten 
Job anzubieten .
Ja wenn ich in jungen Jahren schon gewußt hätte wieviel A....löcher es gibt 
wäre ich heute Proktologe .


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juli 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich in jungen Jahren schon gewußt hätte wieviel A....löcher es gibt


dann wärest Du wohl nicht mit "Jemand" ins Bett gestiegen. Das (damals wohl )  unschuldige Baby 
ist doch hoffentlich nicht bei PETA gelandet?


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. Juli 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich in jungen Jahren schon gewußt hätte wieviel A....löcher es gibt
> wäre ich heute Proktologe .


Wäre das Befriedigender so liest du ab und an mal was von Besagten als Proktologe hättest du ständig mit denen zu tun.


----------

